# Full HD TV around 40k



## Artemis (Aug 20, 2013)

I have a budget of 40k for an LED TV.

I did a little search and found this to be the best option Samsung UA39EH5003R.

Are there any more 40" TVs that I could be looking at? Something cheaper from Panasonic or Phillips, if the PQ is good enough?

Would appreciate if you could also recommend me a good 32" TV in the range of 32k.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 26, 2013)

EH5003 series is not so good.
In 32" just increase your budget a lil bit more and you can easily get Samsung 32F5100, its quite a good set for the price.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 27, 2013)

I own a Philips 32PFL6357 and it is simply the best option within 40k budget for 32inch LEW TV.
It cost is around 27k.

Comparision against Samsung's F5100 and Sony's 330
1. PQ is amazing, thanks to super contrast 8000.000:1, flawless 240hz PMR and Pixel Plus HD 1080p. 
2. Sound is very loud, backed with 20W speakers
3. Connectivity is great, offers 1 usb and 3 hdmi ports
4. Warranty is about 3 years
5. Cost is way cheaper than Samsungs and Sonys

Be aware, its big bro 32PFL6577 has big beezel, lower contrast ratio but has DDB.

Anyone comment on LG/Panasonic models?


----------



## Artemis (Sep 5, 2013)

I want a 40" TV. 32" will be too small for the room.

I am ready to extend my budget till 50k. Infibeam has a LG 42LN5120 on sale for 49k. I couldn't find any reviews about the same. Do you have any idea on the PQ of the LG?

Also would the Sony's equivalent be better than the Samsung 40F5100? I think I read somewhere that Sony doesn't support .mkv files. So Samsung would be the obvious choice here, considering this TV will be used by my parents (read tech. illiterate)


----------



## Artemis (Sep 6, 2013)

I bought the Ua40EH5000R for 51k.

As I bought it from Reliance Digital, I am worried that that they do not push the Demo model on me.

How do I check the number of Display Hours of the panel from the settings?


----------

